# Worst Drivers



## Acela150 (Sep 7, 2011)

Found this on MSN tonight. Being from Philly and seeing it on the list.. I'm not surprised. We have Red light cams everywhere and they go off all the time! But I rarely see accidents. You see accidents in the suburbs!


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 8, 2011)

Not too much of a surprise that Glendale, CA made the list -- it's a very diverse city in which everyone drives according to the traditions of their ancestral homeland. (Note that I didn't use the word _laws_.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 8, 2011)

They would have included Austin, home of the fender bender, (aka The Austin Trademark) but the Traffic Gridlock from all the Accidents on IH35 prevented their crew from getting to/from the City!  (and the poor overloaded Cell systems prevented phoning in ths stats! :lol: )


----------



## NY Penn (Sep 8, 2011)

Where's New York with the careening cab drivers?


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 8, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> They would have included Austin, home of the fender bender, (aka The Austin Trademark) but the Traffic Gridlock from all the Accidents on IH35 prevented their crew from getting to/from the City!  (and the poor overloaded Cell systems prevented phoning in ths stats! :lol: )


The Austin trademark?? That's something you'd get in Washington according to this list.. :giggle: Jim I hear new things about places everyday. I quite honestly have never heard anything but great things about Texas. Except the Cowgirls! :lol: Go Eagles!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > They would have included Austin, home of the fender bender, (aka The Austin Trademark) but the Traffic Gridlock from all the Accidents on IH35 prevented their crew from getting to/from the City!  (and the poor overloaded Cell systems prevented phoning in ths stats! :lol: )
> ...


Guess your "Dream Team" (how many Super Bowls have they won???) will have two chances to prove they can handle the Cowgirls!  :lol: Also, having lived all over, and driven in many of the places with terrible drivers, I still have to say that Austin has the stupidest and worst drivers Ive ever seen!


----------



## GG-1 (Sep 9, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> Also, having lived all over, and driven in many of the places with terrible drivers, I still have to say that Austin has the stupidest and worst drivers Ive ever seen!


Aloha

Have you ever driven in Vegas? Drivers here make NYC cabbies look like saints.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 9, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Also, having lived all over, and driven in many of the places with terrible drivers, I still have to say that Austin has the stupidest and worst drivers Ive ever seen!
> ...


I agree they are bad Eric, but I'm talking about where Regular People live, not Vegas! :giggle: (you're the exception! ^_^ )


----------



## lthanlon (Sep 9, 2011)

Does the Washington, D.C., ranking include those with diplomatic immunity?


----------



## stlouielady (Sep 10, 2011)

GG-1 said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> > Also, having lived all over, and driven in many of the places with terrible drivers, I still have to say that Austin has the stupidest and worst drivers Ive ever seen!
> ...


I second that! I lived in Vegas for three years, and it was, well, not so much fun! I was just there this week too, and it hasn't gotten any better...LOL! I travel all over the country for work, and every large metropolitan area has their share of bad drivers, but I think eventually, they must all come to Vegas for vacation....


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 10, 2011)

Chicago should be In there. those people drive like those people on IRT deadliest roads.


----------



## George Harris (Sep 12, 2011)

lthanlon said:


> Does the Washington, D.C., ranking include those with diplomatic immunity?


And a majority of the people in the area from somewhere else?

Lived there for 6 years. The main difference between the DPL plates and everybody else was simply the difference between arrogance and ignorance. The ignorance was fairly understandable. The arrogant should have been invited to leave the country on the next possible flight. (Diplomats can be expelled by their host country, and the US does not do near enough of it.)


----------



## reefgeek (Sep 12, 2011)

In Miami everbody drives in accordance with the rules of their country of origin! :lol:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 17, 2011)

George Harris said:


> lthanlon said:
> 
> 
> > Does the Washington, D.C., ranking include those with diplomatic immunity?
> ...


When I was growing up - just over the DC line in Maryland - it was common knowledge the DPL did NOT stand for diplomat, but rather 'Dis-Placed Lunatic.' 

On a slightly different note, I'm so glad I live in ALX and not DC, since we are only #10 on the list and not #1! Things are just so much more mellow on this side of the river. :lol:


----------



## DET63 (Nov 24, 2011)

jimhudson said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > jimhudson said:
> ...


I've driven in Lost Wages, and had no problems with the driving habits. Of course, I live in the Bay Area, so my standards may be a bit low. (I've also lived in the L.A. metro area, where driving standards sometimes also leave a bit to be desired.)

The worst driving I've seen, though, has been in Sacramento, where there always seemed to be a car still in the intersection when your light turned green.


----------

